# People from the UK?



## deanbpm (Aug 26, 2010)

How many of you are fellow Brits? 
Whereabouts are you from?
Have any of you from across the pond ever ventured over?


----------



## Wantabelly (Aug 27, 2010)

Me....(and just to fill some space because apparently, my message can't be less than 10 characters.... I never knew that!)


----------



## warwagon86 (Aug 27, 2010)

me!

from Northern Ireland and live in Newcastle now!!!


----------



## tekkers (Aug 27, 2010)

me, i live in south shields which is just outside newcastle.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 27, 2010)

me, my name's Dave and I live in Slough, got my own basement (underneath my mother's house).


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 27, 2010)

Me too!

I live in Halifax, West Yorkshire in my parents house....please dont hold that against me 

I've never been to America but i'd sure like to. I even have lofty ambitions of a huge road trip around the country for whenever I eventually win the lottery


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 27, 2010)

Wantabelly said:


> Me....(and just to fill some space because apparently, my message can't be less than 10 characters.... I never knew that!)



Woah, hey! I haven't seen you post in awhile. Good to see you're at least checking in. 

And on topic, I'm from the States but I travelled over this last summer. Just visited London before heading other places in Europe (not by choice, mind you. It was part of the tour) and I really want to go travel a bit more around the UK.


----------



## Wantabelly (Aug 28, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Woah, hey! I haven't seen you post in awhile. Good to see you're at least checking in.
> 
> And on topic, I'm from the States but I travelled over this last summer. Just visited London before heading other places in Europe (not by choice, mind you. It was part of the tour) and I really want to go travel a bit more around the UK.



Yeah, i'm more of a lurker now than a poster... the shame!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 28, 2010)

Chipping in.....


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2010)

deanbpm said:


> How many of you are fellow Brits?
> Whereabouts are you from?
> Have any of you from across the pond ever ventured over?



I'm from the UK, same place as you actually  I shall be going to the pub in good old stoke on trent today if I can decide where to go.


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 28, 2010)

Me, Midlands, and never been to America, or indeed anywhere else that requires a passport.


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Aug 28, 2010)

I am from north gloucestershire near cheltenham.. 

Always nice to see people from the UK


----------



## Bafta1 (Aug 28, 2010)

British-Israeli Italophile who lives in America... (I suppose there's a drop of Englishness there)...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

Now it's all well and good to declare our Britishness on the internets.... but what are we going to get together for a knees-up?

*doesn't count adding a gnome a day to Rellis' garden as a "party"*


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm from the Midlands too, near Birmingham.

I've been to Florida once, but it was many years ago. I met a really nice big fella from Canada the once, but that's about as exotic as things get for me.


----------



## deanbpm (Aug 29, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm from the UK, same place as you actually  I shall be going to the pub in good old stoke on trent today if I can decide where to go.




Cool, whereabouts in Stoke do you live? I am from Biddulph but live in Tunstall these days.


----------



## Emma (Aug 29, 2010)

deanbpm said:


> Cool, whereabouts in Stoke do you live? I am from Biddulph but live in Tunstall these days.



Hanley  Never been to Biddulph or Tunstall lol


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *doesn't count adding a gnome a day to Rellis' garden as a "party"*



What the...! I wondered where they were coming from :blink:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 29, 2010)

i wish I could add to this thread


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> i wish I could add to this thread



Jooooooiiiiiin uuuuuuuuss....jooooiiiiiin uuuuusss.....

We have biscuits. And tea. And gnome-related pranks.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 29, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Jooooooiiiiiin uuuuuuuuss....jooooiiiiiin uuuuusss.....
> 
> We have biscuits. And tea. And gnome-related pranks.



Yes? Please, go on . . . Tell me more about these mythical tea parties nag gnome pranks.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 29, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Jooooooiiiiiin uuuuuuuuss....jooooiiiiiin uuuuusss.....
> 
> We have biscuits. And tea. And gnome-related pranks.



When I was in scotland, we spent our entire time moving my aunt's gnomes around in her garden, and dressing them up. It was pretty funny. She's kind of really old, so she wouldn't really notice if we moved them an inch by inch until they were halfway across the yard.


----------



## retardia (Aug 29, 2010)

Me! I live near Brighton.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 29, 2010)

Stupid forefathers and their need for independence. I could have a really bitchin accent right now...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Stupid forefathers and their need for independence. I could have a really bitchin accent right now...



Awww poor pah-keh-toh!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Aug 29, 2010)

I be from Edinburgh (although I was born in Leeds).

Not been around this place much of late as I've been busy with stuff in the festival. You can barely move in this city in August. Will be nice to get a bit of calm after next week.


----------



## inkedinto (Aug 29, 2010)

I wish I was from Britain - does that count?? I do have to get my British citizenship one of these days so I can be dual and then invade your wonderful island. For now I settle on tracking down yummy British sweets from candy shops and specialty British shops here in Canada and harrasing British friends to mail me presents.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

Anglophile. Does that count?


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Anglophile. Does that count?



What does that word mean, CP?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 29, 2010)

Anglophile means THIS


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 29, 2010)

Paquito is on Ignore.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 29, 2010)

WHY DON'T YOU WANNA BE MY FRIEND?!?! I'll pay you $44 to be my friend.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2010)

Paquito said:


> WHY DON'T YOU WANNA BE MY FRIEND?!?! I'll pay you $44 to be my friend.



Don't worry Paquito, I'll pay you _extra attention_ to make up for it.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 29, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Don't worry Paquito, I'll pay you _extra attention_ to make up for it.



Oh you're a bad boy. You know that when you quote me, he has to see that post. 

Now go quote my first one and I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Anglophile means THIS



That was quite educational, homey.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 29, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> That was quite educational, homey.



I'm so helpful, aren't I?

Now I can either give you sexual favors...or a sandwich.
*passes you a triple decker sandwich*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm so helpful, aren't I?
> 
> Now I can either give you sexual favors...or a sandwich.
> *passes you a triple decker sandwich*



I love how you know me so well.

Nom nom nom!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

Any free on Sept 25-26th and interested in the Great British Cheese festival?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 1, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Any free on Sept 25-26th and interested in the Great British Cheese festival?



hmmm . . . how great is this festival?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 1, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hmmm . . . how great is this festival?



Seen as I missed out on it last year, I only have second hand information.

Apparently it was "Bloody Brilliant".

And it was meant as in The Cheese Festival of Great Britain, I think.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 1, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hmmm . . . how great is this festival?



It's cheese and a festival, what's not to love? 

I just missed the wine festival here... I'm sad.


----------



## Emma (Sep 1, 2010)

Where is said cheese festival? I can think of no greater place to go.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 1, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> Where is said cheese festival? I can think of no greater place to go.



Cardiff--inside the castle!


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 1, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Cardiff--inside the castle!



didn't they shoot a doctor who episode there?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 1, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> didn't they shoot a doctor who episode there?



All over the place around here. It makes suspension of disbelief quite hard


----------



## itsjustme (Sep 1, 2010)

Manchester for me, well, stockport really. Oh the fun.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 2, 2010)

Me! Greater Manchester.

And I happened to bump into itsjustme in my homwtown yesterday, it really is a small world!

If I could, I would live in the U.S for a while - I have friends over there. I might never come back at all....

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 2, 2010)

Wantabelly said:


> Me....(and just to fill some space because apparently, my message can't be less than 10 characters.... I never knew that!)



Hello there! There are TWO of us in Manchester?? Nice to meet someone who lives in the same neck of the woods 

Bella xXx


----------



## Wantabelly (Sep 2, 2010)

I know! Two FFAs in the same city - madness!


Lady Bella UK said:


> Hello there! There are TWO of us in Manchester?? Nice to meet someone who lives in the same neck of the woods
> 
> Bella xXx


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it's funny that now that everyone on this side of the pond is sleeping you guys are up and posting


----------



## Wantabelly (Sep 2, 2010)

I was just thinking that - it's always fun to see which americans are staying up way passed their bed time!


----------



## warwagon86 (Sep 2, 2010)

or vice versa


----------



## Goreki (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a british citizen, does that count?
I'm half English, half Australian, and I was born the right way up XD

Kangeroos aren't really as cool as everyone makes out, but the summers here are.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 3, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Any free on Sept 25-26th and interested in the Great British Cheese festival?



I went last year, it is FANTASTIC! Definitly recommended. I ate my entire bodyweight in cheese and took a huge bagful home too

B x


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 3, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> I went last year, it is FANTASTIC! Definitly recommended. I ate my entire bodyweight in cheese and took a huge bagful home too
> 
> B x



That settles it. I am definitely going. Who is with me?


----------



## deanbpm (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool, plenty of people from the UK and a load of Anglophiles too.


I am loving this little blast of sun we have been having the last few days. It is as if the British summer is giving it one last shot before the cold starts to creep in.


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 6, 2010)

Too bad about the Welsh cheese; have to go to a party that day. :-(


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 6, 2010)

Booo! Who will I letch over cheese with now?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 7, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Booo! Who will I letch over cheese with now?



I'll be your date, just don't pinch my butt.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish I could go with you Sasquatch (would so so so go again) but I am busy that weekend 

Boo

Please eat lots of cheese on my behalf 

B :kiss2:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, not going now. Not being able to eat cheese kinda takes the fun out of the whole thing.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, not going now. Not being able to eat cheese kinda takes the fun out of the whole thing.



...why can't you eat cheese?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...why can't you eat cheese?



Gave dairy up 2 weeks ago, now even the smallest amount has nasty effects. Methinks gorging on a country's worth of cheese may not be a good idea.


----------



## kinkykitten (Sep 19, 2010)

I was born and bred in West Midlands, England  Left it all behind for my fat man and beautiful Norway


----------



## matty81 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry if i'm re-igniting this thread but feeling a little lonely and wanted to stick my two penneth in.... Barnsley, South Yorkshire here :bow:


----------



## tobsterr (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey, its cool to see there is a few of us british people on this site after all.
Im from Bradford near Leeds  x


----------



## biglynch (Apr 27, 2011)

bedfordshire in tha hooooooouse!


----------



## SanDiega (Apr 27, 2011)

Not from the Uk but if you get me drunk enough I will starting talking with a british accent.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 27, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> Not from the Uk but if you get me drunk enough I will starting talking with a british accent.



we need to bust out the jager and get the beers flowing I think.


----------



## SanDiega (Apr 27, 2011)

biglynch said:


> we need to bust out the jager and get the beers flowing I think.



And gin? It is my understanding that the english like gin. Which makes me happy because it is truly the only hard alcohol I drink and my friends make fun of me for it.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 27, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> And gin? It is my understanding that the english like gin. Which makes me happy because it is truly the only hard alcohol I drink and my friends make fun of me for it.



gin and cranberry with a bit of fresh mint, squeeze of lemon loads of ice. awesome.


----------



## Anjula (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm going to London in June does it count?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 29, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I'm going to London in June does it count?



What's the occasion?


----------



## Anjula (Apr 29, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> What's the occasion?



S-U-M-M-E-R!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 29, 2011)

*do you brits know about this little thing called *THE ROYAL WEDDING*

everyone i know was up at 4am to watch it....thank god for TIVO*


----------



## Anjula (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm watching it in my school instead of having class


----------



## biglynch (Apr 29, 2011)

arg im so over the wedding!


----------



## biglynch (Apr 29, 2011)

arg im so over the wedding!


----------



## biglynch (May 22, 2011)

hey im gonna be up in leeds next week and i have no idea where to go out. This is a long shot but has anybody got any good ideas on decent bars/clubs


----------



## dsenart (Jun 13, 2011)

I am American, but have been living in Hampshire, UK since 2008.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jun 13, 2011)

Not really an Anglophile per say, but I did want to go to England for my yearly vacation this year. I'm mainly interested in the history and architecture of the country Stonehenge anyone? Also the more interesting stuff such as the paranormal history of the country like the Tower of London. I have British friends mostly online but they did say if I ever got to England they'd be happy to show me around the place. But I changed courses in school, it runs through the summer until November and by then it's too damn cold and expensive to go so I'd have to go next year except by then I'd be running into the Olympics in London so it'll be more expensive again. I never watched Dr. Who though, my parents do like every week here. But hey it's where Harry Potter was born and I love that so there's lots of other things on British TV to watch.


----------



## deanbpm (Jun 14, 2011)

biglynch said:


> hey im gonna be up in leeds next week and i have no idea where to go out. This is a long shot but has anybody got any good ideas on decent bars/clubs



Detached at the Beaver Works.


----------



## TallEnglishman2 (Jun 17, 2011)

...in Buckinghamshire, UK, here. Looking to meet FFAs/female feeders from anywhere in the UK - but yes, preferably from London/home Counties for feeding practicality!

:eat1:


----------



## bigbellyboi92 (Jun 25, 2011)

From Sunderland here ^^


----------

